
Show HN: LIT Ave – Social Video Walkie-Talkie (iOS and Android) - kandarp_dave
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.litave.litave
======
kandarp_dave
Hello everyone!

I'm Kandarp Dave, Founder and Engineer of LIT Ave.

LIT Ave. is a Social Video Walkie-Talkie (chat) app where you and your friends
can send each other 10s small-frame, casual, video-messages.

App is available for download for both iOS and Android.

Website: [https://LITAve.com](https://LITAve.com)

iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lit-
ave/id1414091249?ls=1&mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lit-
ave/id1414091249?ls=1&mt=8)

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.litave.lit...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.litave.litave)

Mission behind creating LIT is to bring Social back into Social Networking.
When networks, such as Facebook, started, they were great! But I think as time
passed, they've gone too much into the "Social Media" category, and the social
aspect got lost.

Similar case with WhatsApp and other chat apps - as time passed, too many
features such as sharing and forwarding were added, and the social part has
been lost again.

I wanted to take a step back from the whole Social Media, and create something
that I could use with my family and friends, something that was personal,
simple, quick, easy to use, and didn't have any gimmicks.

I wanted to build something that wasn't ambiguous like text-chat, where you
don't know what emotion is being conveyed by the person on the other side.

And I wanted to build something that made me happy when, for example, my wife
sends me a video walkie-talkie message of her and baby, I actually feel good
knowing they're doing well.

With these things in mind, I built LIT Ave. where I can feel good and be happy
being social with friends and family. And today, I want to invite Hacker News
readers to try out the app, and tell me what they think!

Core features of the app include:

\- Private video walkie-talkie chat with friends

\- Private video walkie-talkie chat with a group

\- User Profile

\- Friends (Send Request, Accept/Reject)

\- Invite friends from your contact list.

I've worked extremely hard on the app, and I'd love for you to give it a try,
and let me know what you think!

Thank you, Kandarp Dave. Founder and Engineer of LIT Ave.

